# [SOLVED] what is mcci ServiceHost.exe?



## Gerin (Mar 31, 2008)

When I look this up, the info I am finding says it's not malware, but not something I need with the rig I have, because it pertains to drivers for mobile access. I use a regular desktop. Is it ok to get rid of it and how? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: what is mcci ServiceHost.exe?*

You may find this ATT Community thread helpful

http://forums.wireless.att.com/t5/H...cess/What-is-McciServiceHost-exe/td-p/2307565


----------



## Gerin (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: what is mcci ServiceHost.exe?*

very good. thank you


----------

